# Bolt Pattern?



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm Considering Putting A Set Off Aftermarket Wheels On My 04 Gto. Does Anyone Know The "correct" Bolt Pattern And Back Spacing Information?


----------



## George8211 (Sep 21, 2004)

Brian.... I went and did some digging at the Tire Rack website and checked out what they have for the GTO. When I click on each wheel their web site provides pricing and specs in the left side of the page.

There is some thing called "Bolt Pattern", is that what you are looking for?? It shows 5-120. Click on the prices under the wheels.

http://www.tirerack.com/upgrade_gar...tiac&autoModel=GTO&autoYear=2004&autoModClar=

Check it out and let me know.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes....thank You Very Much George. With These Cars Being So New I Didn't Want Some Goob To Be Selling Me A Set Of Wheels That Didn't Fit. Thanks Again.


----------



## George8211 (Sep 21, 2004)

I hope it works out for you... When you get your new wheels, come and start a thread and post a picture so others can see your new set up.

You may be one of the few to have upgraded wheels. Let's see how they look. :cheers


----------



## aussiejohn (Jul 15, 2004)

*bolt pattern*

Guys,
From the start of Holden Commodore production in 1978, the standard bolt pattern is five on 120 millimetres. Standard Chevrolet is 5 on 4 3/4" which is 120.65 mm. So, although 2/3 of a millimetre doesn't sound much, a Chev pattern wheel won't fit a Commodore/GTO unless the holes are a sloppy fit, that is. And who likes a sloppy hole??

Regards from Down Under :cheers 

aussiejohn


----------



## traumadog (Oct 22, 2004)

The stock wheels are a 17X8 inch, 5x120mm bolt pattern, with a +48mm backspace.

Check this post from the LS1GTO forum :


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Guys your best bet is to go to an aftermarket wheel place so you can get a def bolt pattern. This is just me but gettin rims on line is not the best idea. Again just my opinion because the people you order from dont have the car in front of them. Therefore they can mess up and send you the wrong rims. Trust me it has happened to me and it is a Pain in the A$$ to then ship em back etc etc etc. Again do what you like i just feel better about going to a place that can see the car and if they mess up on the rims then its on them to send them back and get the right ones.....Good Luck


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I called the importer of ROH wheels. He said they are interchangeable. I wonder if the manufacturers have different part numbers for the 120 and 120.65 mm wheels?


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

just installed a set of 17 inch enkie racing wheels, pattern is 5x120


----------



## radandy (Dec 26, 2004)

badtmpdgoat said:


> just installed a set of 17 inch enkie racing wheels, pattern is 5x120



and how do they fit...


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

look and fit sweet, will try and post a pic tommorow, the wheels are gunmetal 6 spoke with polished lip


----------



## bnvus (Nov 19, 2004)

Here is a great website to check whell patterns. Notice the Goat shares the same pattern as the 5 series BMW.

http://www.ronalusa.com/cars.html


----------

